# Newbie, first consultant appointment at Monklands



## fangus (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

DH and I have been trying for about 17 months now and finally we have our first appointment with Dr Kumar at Monklands this week.  We've already been there for the nurse led clinic (back in June!), where they took our medical history, weighed us, gave me an ultrasound and took a million vials of blood for tests.  DH has submitted his sample for analysis.  I was just wondering if anyone had any information about what we might expect from this appointment?  Is this likely to be where the Dr has plan for treatment for us?  I am really hoping so.  It's been such a long wait to get here - we were referred in January and it's taken until now to get to see her.  I'm not sure I can stand waiting another 3 months for an appointment.

Thanks!


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just joined this site & have seen your post - how did you get on?

I'm attending monklands under Dr Kumar too, have been since Feb


----------



## Kamryn1626 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi I'm also being seen at monklands. How did you get on? We're u pleased with your appointment with the consultant? 

Ours was finally in December and ill be honest I left feeling very deflated not sure why I just thought it wd have been more pro active but it was just a meeting with a few answered question and a dozen more unanswered 

X


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Kamryn,

Ive just had surgery performed by Dr Kumar but following this I will not be attending Monklands anymore as IUI is not right for us now, we will be attending GRI hopefully within the next few months going down the IVF route.

I really dont want to make you worry but it's only been my personal experience I am glad I will not have to attend Dr Kumars clinic anymore. I eventually learned to write questions down as they popped into my head in everyday life on a notepad. I would then take that with us when we went for an appointment and make sure at the end we ran through all questions we had. Do not let them rush you or seem like this is a problem. There is nothing worse than leaving the room and sudenly things jump into your head "I should have asked" or "what about". You then have to wait another 3 months or so for another appointment and I know I spent all that time with the same questions running through my head. Make sure you know the next step and what is happening and you understand it all.

All I can say is Im not the most patient person in the world but unfortunately it is a waiting game when it comes to fertility, nothing ever happens quickly on the NHS and it's a long road but we will all get there in he end.

I will try answer any questions if possible. 

x


----------

